# CT-Princess, Female G.R. in CT Shelter



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Please can you help Princess?


Adoptable Golden Retriever: PRINCESS: Petfinder 
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16180816


PRINCESS 

*Golden Retriever
Medium Young Female Dog *


Printer friendly 
Email a friend 
Enlarge photo More About PRINCESS
THIS LOVABLE LADY IS AS DOCILE AS THEY COME. SHE MUST OF BEEN MISTREATED BADLY IN THE PAST BECAUSE SHES FRIGHTENED BY ALL NOSIES. SHE DOES WANT TO BE GLUED TO YOUR SIDE AND SHE'LL SIT IN YOUR LAP IF YOU LET HER. SHE'S VERY THIN FROM NEGLECT BUT WITH REGULAR MEALS AND A NO STRESS ENVIRONMENT SHE WILL PUT WEIGHT ON QUICKLY. 
My Contact InfoNorth East Regional Animal Control 
Dayville, CT 
860-774-1253
North East Regional Animal Control 
[email protected] 

North East Regional Animal Control 
http://www.petfinder.com/pet-search?shelterid=CT89


***I just emld. Yankee Golden Ret. Rescue and also Sunshine Golden Ret.*


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

She's just beautiful.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Contact Cham or Sunshine Golden Retriever Rescue. Goldens do not stay in shelters very long in CT.

I email Cham and a someone I know at Sunshine.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm*

Kimm

So you emailed Cham and someone at Sunshine?

I emld. Woodysmama, too.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

She's got the cutest, sweetest face!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I emailed someone, who emailed someone, who...I can't see why this GR will not be pulled. If someone from Sunshine confirms, I'll let you know. The last time we had a GR in a shelter in CT a number of people went to the shelter to adopt. The GR never made it to a rescue. Keep on contacting just in case...


----------



## Waggily Tail (Jan 11, 2009)

We're just over the border in Rhode Island and might be interested in adopting (yikes, did I say that?) or helping with transport. Any new news on Princess?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I haven't heard anything as of yet. The person I spoke to pulls in the south, but she did forward my email to those who would need to know...


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

She is beautiful. Someone go get this girl soon!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Look at that face!!! How in the world could anyone have looked at her and intentionally caused her pain........


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

What a sweetheart!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Adopting*

To the lady who said you might be interested in adopting you should call the shelter first thing Monday morning to ask about her.

I didn't get any emails from the rescues I emld., excpet Lisa Hume emld. me and asked if I had more info on Princess, and I told her she would have to ask the shelter. I believe Lisa Hume is with Sunshine rescue, but aren't they in Alabama?

Here is what Lisa's msg. said:
I have sent her to committee. Do you know anything about her health status? Could you call me Monday? 251-404-0045. Lisa Hume

I replied that I live in Illinois and was just emlg. rescues for Princess and told Lisa the shelter would have info on her health


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> To the lady who said you might be interested in adopting you should call the shelter first thing Monday morning to ask about her.
> 
> I didn't get any emails from the rescues I emld., excpet Lisa Hume emld. me and asked if I had more info on Princess, and I told her she would have to ask the shelter. I believe Lisa Hume is with Sunshine rescue, but aren't they in Alabama?
> 
> ...


The person I spoke to is from the same rescue, and yes, Lisa is in the south. T sent the info to the board members in the North, but I haven't heard back from anyone as of yet. 

If Shadow were not so unfriendly to strange dogs, I would drive there myself and get her. My son was talking about a GR he saw the other day and said he'd like to rescue, but he is not allowed to have a dog in his condo. Phewy.......


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm*

Kimm

Hoping that Sunshine takes Princess.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Me too.............


----------



## Waggily Tail (Jan 11, 2009)

I can't get Princess out of my mind. Her eyes have melted my heart. Even Bill keeps bringing up her name. We've never rescued a dog - know we will someday, but not sure if now is the time. Actually, a rescue group would never accept us now because we don't have a fenced yard. 

Maggie just turned 2. She's settling down but is still a handfull. We both work and Maggie is crated the 3 days that she doesn't go to daycare. She would love a sister. She has a submissive personality and is loving towards other dogs.

I'm worried that because Princess has been abused and has fear issues, she may need more expertice than we can provide. Where is that crystal ball when we need it? 

Well, the shelter is only an hour away. I will call tomorrow morning and find out what I can about this little girl. I hope a rescue group takes her. Meanwhile, I will once again go and look at her pictures.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Waggily Tail*

Waggily Tail

I hope you do call about Princess and see what they say about her.
So far I don't know of a rescue that has committed.

Let us all know.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I think you may feel better if you go back and read what she fears...

"THIS LOVABLE LADY IS AS DOCILE AS THEY COME. SHE MUST OF BEEN MISTREATED BADLY IN THE PAST BECAUSE SHES FRIGHTENED BY ALL NOSIES. SHE DOES WANT TO BE GLUED TO YOUR SIDE AND SHE'LL SIT IN YOUR LAP IF YOU LET HER. SHE'S VERY THIN FROM NEGLECT BUT WITH REGULAR MEALS AND A NO STRESS ENVIRONMENT SHE WILL PUT WEIGHT ON QUICKLY."


----------



## brookshiregr (Feb 19, 2009)

I will call tomorrow and if she is still there I will go and get her. It breaks my heart that she has been mistreated and has ended up in a shelter all alone. She is as beautiful as any show dog I own!!
Julie Guay


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

So good to know! Yeah!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldens87*

Goldens87

Will you let us all know after you talk to the shelter and when and if you go get her!

Princess deserves to be treated as such!!

God Bless You! Do you live nearby to shelter?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

goldens87 said:


> I will call tomorrow and if she is still there I will go and get her. It breaks my heart that she has been mistreated and has ended up in a shelter all alone. She is as beautiful as any show dog I own!!
> Julie Guay


Thank you Julie! I hope when you call she has already been pulled, but please keep us posted. 

I've come to learn that I will probably not bother with one of the CT rescues again. I did have a great response from one person, but then silence from all of the others. I know the volunteers are busy, but when I was donating money they all seemed to respond very quickly.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm and Julie*

*Kimm: *Thanks so much for emlg-many times I don't get a response, but it only takes one email to save a dog!!

*Julie: * Please let us know about Princess when you call and I hope she will be coming home with you today!!


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

One of our members called the shelter and Princess already has an adoption pending w/numerous back up application on file.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cham*

Cham

Thanks for telling us. Do they have the rescue person's number to call in case it falls through for Princess?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

A wonderful woman from Sunshine did send me the message Cham shared. This person is someone Sunshine should keep in their midst! She's awesome.


----------



## Waggily Tail (Jan 11, 2009)

I called too. They have several applications for Princess. I was surprised how sad I felt when I heard the news. Guess this shows I'm more ready for another dog than I thought. I will call back Wednesday morning just to be sure...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Waggily Tail said:


> I called too. They have several applications for Princess. I was surprised how sad I felt when I heard the news. Guess this shows I'm more ready for another dog than I thought. I will call back Wednesday morning just to be sure...


I'll remember this thread if another GR finds its way into a shelter. Are you in CT?

wow! I had no idea this event is taking place and here is another precious girl. http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16200483


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Waggily Tail*

WAGGILY TAIL

What did you find out about Princess when you called?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Waggily Tail*

Waggily Tail

Just saw your post and I am glad you called.
You never know those may not work out and I am so glad you will call back and check on Princess. 
If she does go to someone else, there will be another dog for you for sure!
There are SO MANY in need!!


----------



## Waggily Tail (Jan 11, 2009)

Kimm, we're close by in southern RI. I'll look into the Expo. And all day I've been thinking, we have several shelters close to us. Maybe we're ready to get more serious about this and put the feelers out. Bill has given the green light, it's me dragging my heels...

Karen, I didn't get any info other than there were several applications for Princess. I had a ton of ?'s but the gal I talked with seemed a little abrupt, and the connection was poor, so I ended with "are you confident that she will find a good home?" She said yes. I will call back Wed just to check.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I think when you go to visit you will know if it's right. I remember when I brought Tucker home. I had never had two dogs before, but all of us wantedTucker. And by golly, he was a handful...LOL We adore him. I never thought I could love another dog as much as Shadow, but they both hold a special place in our heart.


----------



## Waggily Tail (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes Kimm, I agree that we'll know when it's right. It was a close call with Princess.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Waggily Tail*

Waggily Tail

I am glad you'll call back Wednesday to check-you never know.
Sounds like you are ready for another dog. 
Do you just have one dog now?

Kimm

Ken and I have had two dogs now for over 20 years and we wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Waggily Tail (Jan 11, 2009)

Karen, yes just Maggie. We put our old boy Coal to sleep in Jan 09. Never thought about getting another one because Maggie took so much time and energy as a puppy. I barely survived! Plus we battled with chronic UTIs for months and spent way more $$$ at the vets than we anticipated. Now she's really settling down and is such a joy to be with. And she loves being with other dogs. And now Bill is checking out the rescue threads since I showed him Princess. We'll see...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Coal*

I am so very sorry about your Coal.
We lost our Samoyed, Snobear, on March 27th and Smooch needs a companion, again. We are looking for another Samoyed!


----------



## Waggily Tail (Jan 11, 2009)

Karen, thank you. And really sorry for your loss too. I know Snobear would be happy that Smooch will have a buddy again.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Waggily Tail*

Waggily Tail

Thank you and I'm sure we will be getting a Male Samoyed Pup in a month or two, for Smooch and us of course! I know Snobear would want it that way!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Karen519 said:


> Waggily Tail
> 
> Thank you and I'm sure we will be getting a Male Samoyed Pup in a month or two, for Smooch and us of course! I know Snobear would want it that way!


Karen, you DO REALIZE that as soon as you get a puppy, you will find a job. :roflmao:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kathi*

Kathi

I know that if we get a puppy, I probably will find a job then.

We did it before had a puppy and both worked-that's what crates are for-they are great training tools and it keeps the pup/dog safe while you are not there.


----------



## Waggily Tail (Jan 11, 2009)

Great news! I called today and the gal said that Princess was officially adopted. She didn't know if she had actually left the facility yet. I asked what would happen if it didn't work out and offered my #. She said they had "many many applicants" so not to worry.

And I just want to give a huge thank you to Karen, Kimm and all of you who work so hard to save lives. I admire the work you do.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Glad*

I am so happy for Princess, but sad for you, but I just KNOW THAT there is a DOG just waiting to be yours out there!!

I have a Sister-in-Law, Allison, that lives in Providence, RI, and adopted a Golden Ret., named Princess a few years ago from Yankee Golden Ret. Rescue.

Thanks for "admiring," what Kimm and I try to do, but speaking for myself, I get as much out of it as the rescued dogs do!
Since I can't foster right now, emailing rescues for dogs in High Kill Shelters, lets me help save some!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

There is a special dog out there waiting for you!


----------



## Waggily Tail (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks K & K, I'm over feeling sad and really pleased that Princess will have a home. It's probably for the best because we're pretty busy...but if it came down to no options for a dog (one who would prove to be a good buddy for Maggie), we would definitely consider. It's in our future, for sure.

I was just surprised how let-down I felt at first. I wasn't expecting to feel that way. We already have a special dog, and let me tell you, Maggie wears a tiara!


----------

